# Cube Nutrail Hybrid 500



## Kikinki (Oct 21, 2018)

Hey folks,

someone riding the Cube Nutrail Hybrid 500 who can give me some experience ?


----------



## tyriverag (Jan 22, 2014)

super sick fat bike with the slackest steep headtube angles for max gnar. i have one with 27.5 rigid bluto. love it.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Mods, wanna move this to the e-bike forum?


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

tyriverag said:


> i have one with 27.5 rigid bluto. love it.


What's a 27.5 rigid bluto?


----------



## mohrgan (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta like those 484mm chainstays!


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

JackWare said:


> What's a 27.5 rigid bluto?


flippancy...


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

It's unstoppable in the right gear with decent pedals to ensure you keep your cadence up.
I've ordered a 14T sprocket from Miranda to replace the standard 16T, as I would prefer extra climbing ability rather than top speed as it's too easy to exceed the 15.5mph assisted limit on the flat.


----------



## Kikinki (Oct 21, 2018)

JackWare said:


> It's unstoppable in the right gear with decent pedals to ensure you keep your cadence up.
> I've ordered a 14T sprocket from Miranda to replace the standard 16T, as I would prefer extra climbing ability rather than top speed as it's too easy to exceed the 15.5mph assisted limit on the flat.
> 
> View attachment 1222286


Maan, it looks just...baaaam  .. I really love the looks of it. How many Miles can you go with the Battery? And what about riding without the E-support? Can you handle it or is it impossible due to the weight?


----------



## Kikinki (Oct 21, 2018)

dbhammercycle said:


> Hey Mods, wanna move this to the e-bike forum?


Thanks for moving it


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

If you can use the eco mode where possible and not ride flat out all the time,(which is easier said than done), I think 30miles of rough cross country with a fair amount of climbing is possible.
Because you can see the range, you can ride accordingly; you wouldn't drive a car flat out knowing you would run out of fuel before the next gas station would you?


----------

